# Agility books, dvds, and etc.



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am looking for some well publish material that anyone have came across that is accurate and easy to follow through. I know anyone can do a simple search but I am looking for some relevant information with good reliable reviews from people like you in this field. I just don't like to waste time and resource on trying to buy random material to see what works. thank you...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You can find my recommendations in this reply:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g-about-getting-into-agility.html#post2409250


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I recommend DVD's over most books... and Clean Run: Dog Toys, Dog Treats, Dog Agility Supplies, Dog Training Supplies <--click that

Plus I absolutely recommend finding a good trainer/classes/club. They have the equipment and know alot of the finer points to train safely for both dog and handler.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

If you are a positive reinforcer the giant book Agility Right From the Start is very comprehensive and step by step and well written..but actual agility gear is only like the last third of the book. Which I approve of but may not be immed rewarding to the human side of the team who wants to get on equipment. (been there) The Linda Mecklanberg books on handling and jumping are very insightful and easy to follow (see Clean Run website)... And she has a new video.


----------

